# Seeking Comment, Analysis, or Appreciation of the Beethoven op. 31 #2 Tempest



## Neward Thelman (Apr 6, 2017)

Seeking intelligent commentary. Not interested negative remarks.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I greatly enjoyed this particular performance, a great sonata in the way that Beethoven so logically and clearly develops his rhythmic and melodic ideas, especially rhythmic in the 1st movement. His development is so clear that just about anyone can understand and follow it without having a background in music. I believe this quality is one of the reasons why he is popular among so many listeners.

Beethoven vents and also explodes emotionally and I think these qualities are also easy to relate to, but he's not explosive all the time.

I think he was really on his game in the way this sonata so organically builds, and it also points to the future in how he would continue to shape so much of his music. I find his 5th Symphony quite similar in how his ideas are so clearly and logically developed. What a builder! And he seemed intent on building a structure that would weather any storm.


----------

